
RIP Google Inbox - dyates
https://davidyat.es/2019/03/21/rip-google-inbox/
======
chdaniel
So weird to see "remnants" of old products, years after they're shut down. I
can't remember exactly which product like this I was looking at and it was
depicting kinda the zeitgeist of those 2008-2009 years — wish I'd have a name
but it doesn't come to me now

Probably we'll look at this article the same in 10-20 years

------
mmsimanga
As the deadline looms I keep searching for alternatives to Google Inbox and I
must agree with article. They are none. I guess I am going to have to get used
to traditional Gmail.

